# Is a Reformed Church just a Calvinist Church



## Romans922 (Aug 26, 2010)

There are many (mostly baptists, sorry) who believe that if you hold to the 5 points of Calvinism you are reformed.

Are there any short articles or blog posts that address this issue and describe what a Reformed Church is showing that it is not just a 5-point church? But Calvinism lived out, confessional, etc.?


----------



## sastark (Aug 26, 2010)

This may be along the lines of what you are looking for: What Is the Reformed Faith?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 26, 2010)

Seems like you are equating Calvinism with simply believing the five points of the synod of dort. I wouldn't agree with that definition. It neglects too much of Calvin's theology.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 26, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Seems like you are equating Calvinism with simply believing the five points of the synod of dort. I wouldn't agree with that definition. It neglects too much of Calvin's theology.


 
Riley, 

I am not at all saying that. I am saying there are many who do that. I am asking are there any articles that address that and see Calvinism not just as 5 points but as a world and life view.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Aug 26, 2010)

Check out R. Scott Clark's blog


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 26, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like you are equating Calvinism with simply believing the five points of the synod of dort. I wouldn't agree with that definition. It neglects too much of Calvin's theology.
> ...


 
This is a book, not an article:

Are 5 points enought? 10 Points of Calvinism by Leonard Coppes


----------



## JML (Aug 26, 2010)

Depends on your definition of reformed. Here is a good article from a Reformed Baptist Church.

http://www.rbclouisville.com/information/Reformed Baptist.pdf


----------

